# By request: More pics of Rhino - The blue brindle and more!



## AdrianVall (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey guys,

Well, as promised, here are some more pictures of Rhino, our recent blue brindle pitbull rescue. He's getting along great and fitting right in with our crew. 

I was finally able to get some individual pictures of the crew tonight. It was pretty tough but I manged! haha.. Enjoy! 

Heeeeeeeeeere's Rhino!



















Don't ya just LOVE it when they hear funny noises and cock there head sideways! LOL I sure do!










More to follow of Bailey and Buddy.


----------



## AdrianVall (Sep 24, 2009)

Here's ONE of Buddy (he's near impossible to get him to sit still.. thats definitely the boxer in him!) and then here's three of Bailey.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Aw!!! I love Rhino! Buddy is such a cute little boxerlookalike and Bailey looks so sweet


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hmm I've never seen a blue brindle before! Very cool! Beautiful dogs!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Beautiful dogs!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Sep 24, 2009)

Haha thanks guys! I'm sure they appreciate the love they are getting over the internet! LOL. They really are such a handful though. We are learning to crate and rotate a little better though, so that makes things much easier for us, and keeps them MUCH more calm as well. We do let them all out at the same time sometimes, and that is just NUTS! Ever have 3 puppies want to sit on your lap that weigh 30-40 lbs!? LOL! Its not an easy task. haha


----------



## PittiLove29 (Apr 3, 2009)

> Don't ya just LOVE it when they hear funny noises and cock there head sideways! LOL I sure do!


I know I do. It's my favorite thing. Especially when they get the major forehead wrinkles going also. lol

I just LOVE all 3 of them! I do not miss having puppies though. Tonka just turned 1 this month and I'm still battling with my 2 year old Dachshund and his potty issues. Too bad I didn't get him as a pup. He would have been potty trained at 2 or 3 months old (max).


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Great pictures!! they are so adorable!!!!!



/Amanda


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## CWBullyBreedRescue (Dec 10, 2009)

I love Rhino! Veryyy gorgeous dog! And Buddy is very adorable, too. A unique bunch, if I say so myself.


----------

